
US Wireless Data Prices Are Among the Most Expensive on Earth - paglia_s
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/j5zpw7/us-wireless-data-prices-are-among-the-most-expensive-on-earth
======
Latteland
It's just another way to celebrate American Exceptionalism. We have among the
highest prices for data, and companies have free speech. Yay?

